# Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe bei Ebay folgende Aktion gewonnen: Artikelnummer 110481452552


Um es kurz zu machen: Geld weg, keine Ware. Ebay ist verständigt, Anzeige erstattet.

Bei meinen Recherchen habe ich festgestellt, das dieses Ebaymitglied aus dem rechtsrheinischen Köln auf Karpfen-Spezial.de als "carphunter100" registriert ist und da auch einen User um 300€ betrogen hat. Auf Karpfen-Spezial ist er als "Carphunter100" registriert.

Nach so kurzer Zeit schon ein Update: auf CHG war er auch aktiv und hat einen Jugendlichen um 400€ betrogen.

Aus rechtlichen Gründen darf ich hier seinen Namen (und den seiner Freundin), die Adresse und seine Telefonummer nicht veröffentlichen. Diese Daten sind mir bekannt und ich habe auch alle mir bekannten Daten der Polizei mitgeteilt.

Sollte ein User solche Aurüstungsgegenstände aus dem Raum Köln angeboten bekommen oder auch schon gekauft haben und seine Ware nicht bekommen hat, bitte kurz PN an mich zum Datenabgleich und dann sofort zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten.

Aufgrund meiner Nachforschungen habe ich einen Anruf und mehrere E-Mails erhalten. Daraus ergaben sich ein paar Infos, die ich hier in Kurzform posten möchte:

- angeblicher Gesammtschaden ca. 3000€;
- das Konto ist bei der Deutschen Bank
- ein Ebay-User hat mir auf meine Anfrage mitgeteilt, das ich schon der Dritte bin, der sich nach C.G. aus Köln erkundigt.
- angeblich wurde heute schon bei der Polizei wg. mehrerer Betrugsanzeigen vorgeladen;
- er wurde schon zu Sozialstunden verdonnert und hat diese nicht abgeleistet;
- er hat immer die gleiche Masche: er meldet sich in einem Forum an, stellt sich vor und bietet dann hochwertige Ausrüstungsgegenstände an;
- er scheint Mietnomade zu sein;
- er hat bei Ebay schon den zweiten Mitgliedsnamen bzw. er benutzt den von seiner Freundin. Er verkauft verschiedene Artikel und einige Käufer bekommen auch ihre Ware. Andere halt nicht.

_*Sollte sich dieser junge Mann hier schon angemeldet haben oder es gerade getan hat, so bitte ich ihn, sich mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen, damit die Sache aus der Welt geschafft werden kann. Wenn ich die ersteigerte Ware oder mein Geld bekomme, werde ich die Anzeige zurückziehen und von den weiteren rechtlichen Schritten wie Mahnverfahren usw. absehen.

*__*Bitte keine eigenmächtigen Handlungen wie Besuche bei dem Betrüger oder sonstiges wie Drohanrufe!! Das gefährdet nur die Strafrechlichen Konsequenzen für diesen sauberen Herren.*_ 

@Mod / Admin: ich habe es mal hier gepostet, da es sich bei den zurückgehaltenen Aurüstungsgegenständen ausschließlich um Karpfengerät handelt. Falls es nicht der richtige Ort ist, bitte verschieben und ggf. pinnen. Meines Wissens nach ist der Beitrag rechtlich in Ordnung. Sollte er es nicht sein, bitte mich benachrichtigen damit ich das ändern kann. Danke.


----------



## xpudel666x (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Jaja, nette Nachbarschaft hier..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen...


----------



## jimmie8882 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Soviel zum Thema "Justizsystem & die strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen" #6

Ich kann aber den Ärger nachvollziehen und möchste hier mein Beileid bekunden, viel Glück für Alles Weitere wünschen und mich freuen, dass ich kein Karpfenangler bin. 

Gruß aus Köln (nicht von der Schäl Sick)


----------



## Pisces (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

BADBOY:
Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen... 
__________________
*PRO C&R *


*...und ich dachte Du bist für C&R*
*Pisces*


----------



## teddy88 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen...


 

Dito!#6


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen...



selten so hoch konzentrierten quark gelesen #6
aber wer seine probleme nur so lösen kann ... naja, aber hunde die bellen usw.

das heißt nicht, dass ich nichts machen würde  
anzeige ist doch da der wesentlich vernünftigere schritt, auch wenn man ne riesen wut im bauch hat #6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen...




Klar, sicher... der Typ legt sich ins Krankenhaus, lacht sich einen und ich darf bezahlen. So blöd kann kein normaler Mensch sein.

Außerdem sind solche Post`s unnötig wie ein Kropf!

Update:

Er hat noch einen aktuellen Ebay Account (mona-chris)
Der ist noch aktuell...

Auffällig:
Mitglied seit: 15.04.02 in Deutschland
101 Bewertungen ... 100% positiv
In seiner Liste sieht man aber nur 59 Bewertungen!!


----------



## west1 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen...





teddy88 schrieb:


> Dito!#6


und anschließend wärt ihr schlimmer dran wie der, der eine auf die fresse bekommen hat! |znaika:


----------



## Tommy82 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen...


 
Anders hat er es nicht verdient. :m


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



west1 schrieb:


> und anschließend wärt ihr schlimmer dran wie der, der eine auf die fresse bekommen hat! |znaika:


 
naja muss man ja nicht am tage machen sondern wenns schön dunkel ist:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Klar, sicher... der Typ legt sich ins Krankenhaus, lacht sich einen und ich darf bezahlen. So blöd kann kein normaler Mensch sein.
> 
> Außerdem sind solche Post`s unnötig wie ein Kropf!




Nachher bist du selbst Schuld und bekommst gar nichts wieder...solche Schmarotzer müssen es spüren...wenn Er schon 3000 Euro bei den Anderen nicht bezahlt hat meinst du bekommst dein Geld?


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> naja muss man ja nicht am tage machen sondern wenns schön dunkel ist:q


seh ich auch soo .... :vik:


----------



## theundertaker (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

looool....um 300 € betrogen, dann demjenigen auf die ****pieeep**** hauen und dafür eventuell dann 1200 € Schmerzensgeld zahlen...na ihr habt ja ne lustige Rechnung hier ^^ Ich würde dann lieber auf die 300 € verzichten, sonst wirds nur teuer für die eigene Person ;-)

Lasst die Justiz mal machen...


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen...



Hi,
nix für ungut , erinnert mich an meine früheren CB-Funk Zeiten , viele wollten kommen , sehr wenige waren bei mir , keiner wollte ein zweites mal vorbei kommen :q
Gruß Udo
ps. es gibt andere Möglichkeiten mit solch Typen abzurechnen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



theundertaker schrieb:


> looool....um 300 € betrogen, dann demjenigen auf die ****pieeep**** hauen und dafür eventuell dann 1200 € Schmerzensgeld zahlen...na ihr habt ja ne lustige Rechnung hier ^^ Ich würde dann lieber auf die 300 € verzichten, sonst wirds nur teuer für die eigene Person ;-)
> 
> Lasst die Justiz mal machen...




Wenn Er schon soviele betrogen hat dann wird Er auch nicht wissen von wem Er ein auf die Mütze bekommen hat!!!!!!!


----------



## BeatleB84 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Mit dem richtigen Anwalt und ein wenig Zeit bekommst du das geld mit Sicherheit zurück bzw. machst auch noch nen kleinen Gewinn dabei (auch wenns eher nicht beabsichtigt war).:vik:
Aber bedenke bitte, dass es ja auch ne Schuldverschreibung (heißt glaube ich so) geben kann und diese beläuft sich auf max. 30 Jahre. Und an das Geld kommst du erst ran, wenn er 1. Kohle hat und 2. Du in der Liste der Gläubiger dran bist.

Also mach dir lieber nicht so große Hoffnungen. #d


----------



## teddy88 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Ich Stimme meinem Vorredner zu, hatte auch schon n Problem mit einem der die Ware nicht schicken wollte.

Geld kam nach über einem Jahr. Waren nur 95 Euro, aber aus Prinzip hab ich ihn angezeigt!!

mfg


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Anwalt und ein wenig Zeit bekommst du das geld mit Sicherheit zurück bzw. machst auch noch nen kleinen Gewinn dabei (auch wenns eher nicht beabsichtigt war).:vik:
> Aber bedenke bitte, dass es ja auch ne Schuldverschreibung (heißt glaube ich so) geben kann und diese beläuft sich auf max. 30 Jahre. Und an das Geld kommst du erst ran, wenn er 1. Kohle hat und 2. Du in der Liste der Gläubiger dran bist.
> 
> Also mach dir lieber nicht so große Hoffnungen. #d



Das ist mehr als Optimistisch und entspricht aus meiner Erfahrung nicht der Realität.

Weil.....weil man gar nicht den Nerv hat selbst soviel zu Unternehmen und dann wie es meistens so ist auf seinen Kosten selber sitzen bleibt.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Aber sollte der Ebayaccount über die Freundin von Ihm laufen ist sie für dieses Geschichte haftbar und nicht er. Ausser ausser ausser....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Nur die Ruhe.. das wird seinen legalen, rechtlichen Gang nehmen. 

Ich möchte euch nochmals darum bitten, keine Postings im Bezug auf Gewalttaten dem Betrüger gegenüber zu verfassen.

Es laufen hier polizeiliche Ermittlungen und der Stinkstiefel kann solche Foreneinträge auch ganz schnell zu seinem Vorteil nutzen.  

Beispiel: er hat einen auf die Mütze bekommen, nennt die User die solche Beiträge verfasst haben und schon seid ihr "dabei".


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Die Beweislast liegt aber trotzdem noch auf seiner Seite.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

So, neues Update:

Er sitzt seit heute morgen in U-Haft. Auserdem  hatte ich grade eine Mail von seiner Freundin über Ebay, das ich mich telefonisch melden soll.
Komischweise kurz nachdem ich sie über ein "solziales Netzwerk" angeschrieben hatte.
Das habe ich gemacht und sie hat mir zugesichert, den Betrag kommende Woche Montag oder Dienstag zu überweisen.


----------



## wilhelm (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Na wer sagt es denn, sieht ja erst mal gut für dich aus.
Mit der Selbstjustiz ist eine Sache die einem Rechtssystem nicht zuträglich ist.
Aber das erwähntest du ja schon.
Also bleibt nur Augen auf und ein gesundes misstrauen dann klappt das auch mit Ebay.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So, neues Update:
> 
> Er sitzt seit heute morgen in U-Haft. Auserdem  hatte ich grade eine Mail von seiner Freundin über Ebay, das ich mich telefonisch melden soll.
> Komischweise kurz nachdem ich sie über ein "solziales Netzwerk" angeschrieben hatte.
> Das habe ich gemacht und sie hat mir zugesichert, den Betrag kommende Woche Montag oder Dienstag zu überweisen.




Vom Account bei Ebay war nichts negatives zu erkennen und der Kaufbetrag im Rahmen wo man nicht zuviel riskiert. Also da kann man dir keinen Vorwurf machen. Was ich mich aber wirklich frage ist woher du die Infos hast, z.B. U-Haft und einige andere, vielleicht kannst du dass mal erklären. Ich hoffe nicht das du einen guten Freund bei der Polizei hast.....


----------



## wilhelm (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Mit gesundem Misstrauen meine ich auch bestimmte Zahlungsmethoden bei denen man sein Geld relativ zuverlässig zurück bekommt, ansonsten eben nichts von Wert kaufen so einfach ist das.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Mit gesundem Misstrauen meine ich auch bestimmte Zahlungsmethoden bei denen man sein Geld relativ zuverlässig zurück bekommt, ansonsten eben nichts von Wert kaufen so einfach ist das.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm



Sehe ich auch so, den Betrag ab wann man mit Paypal auf alle Fälle bezahlt muß jeder für sich selbst festlegen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber wirklich frage ist woher du die Infos hast, z.B. U-Haft und einige andere, vielleicht kannst du dass mal erklären. Ich hoffe nicht das du einen guten Freund bei der Polizei hast.....



Nein, habe ich nicht!! Bei denen wird mir berufsbedingt (bin Lkw-Fahrer) eher unbehaglich...

Das mit der U-Haft habe ich heute Mittag erst von einem Anrufer erfahren, den ich wohl über Ebay angeschrieben hatte. Scheinbar hat er wohl Kontakt zu dem vermutlichen Betrüger, war eventuell auch Geschädigter oder hat sogar geholfen "Scheinbeurteilungen" zu erstellen.
Jedenfalls verfügte DER über "Insiderwissen"

Außerdem hat die Freundin mir das eben am Telefon gesagt.


----------



## Lupus (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Ich sag es jetzt einfach mal wie ich mir legale Rache vorstelle...wenn du deine Kohle zurückbekommen hast zwingt dich eigentlich noch jemand die Anzeige zurückzuziehen????

Ic wäre dir jedenfalls dankbar wenn möglichst viele Leute ihre Anzeige aufrechterhalten würden.

Ich hab ebenfalls Berufsbedingt öfter mit der Justiz zutun und ich weiß wie schwer es ist die bösen Buben zu verknacken wenn die Anzeigen dauerns zurückgezogen werden!!!!!!!:v:v

Jedes neue Verfahren beginnt dann nämlich wieder bei 0 und der Richter muss von einem Unbescholtenen Bürger ausgehen!#d


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

@Lupus: ich KANN die Anzeige nicht zurückziehen, da es sich bei Betrug um ein Offizialdelikt handelt. Das bedeutet, daß es verfolgt werden *muß*, wenn die Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft davon Kenntnis erhält.

Ich KANN aber sagen, das ich auf eine Strafverfolgung keinen Wert mehr lege.

Ob ich das mache, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier...:q

Was viel schlimmer für den Herren sein wird: ich habe seinen Namen nirgends veröffenlicht, aber im Raum Köln sind einige von ihm betrogen worden.
Dazu kommen noch die anderen Geschädigten. Und jeder kennt seinen Namen... Von den Betrogenen kennt jeder  jemanden, der auch wieder jemanden kennt, der  

- zufällig Vorstand von seinem Angelverein ist;
- zufällig Vorstand in dem Angelverein ist, wo er eintreten möchte;
- für die Ausgabe von Gastkarten zuständig ist;
- den Betrüger kennt, aber bisher nichts von seinen Aktivitäten wußte. Aber jetzt vllt. hellhörig geworden ist.

Oder sein Name wird bei einem Bierchen in der Bonner Messehalle im Zusammenhang mit den ganzen Betrugsverfahren genannt... Wetten das außer mir noch mindestens ein Betrogener in der Halle ist?

Und nein, ich spinne den Gedanken nicht weiter... Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit wäre da...

Halt so eine Art "Stille Post". Nur halt beweisbar durch die Anzeigen bei der Polizei.
Was ist für ihn wohl schlimmer? Offenbarungseid und vllt. ein paar Tage Knast oder sich im Köln/Bonner Raum nirgends mehr am Wasser blicken lassen zu können?:q


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Die Sache wird verfolgt werden, da anscheinend mehrere Geschädigte existieren und auch der angerichtete Schaden nicht als geringfügig anzusehen ist!

Danach nimmt die Staatsanwaltschaft ein "öffentliches Interesse" an der Verfolgung der (bekanntgewordenen) Taten an und mit "Anzeige zurückziehen" ist dann nix mehr!

Er wird seine Quittung bekommen - je nach Vorgeschichte evtl. nur ne Geldstrafe - aber vermutlich mit Eintrag ins Führungszeugnis!

Also hat er seine "Quittung" und das System hat mal funktioniert!


Vielleicht noch ein Tipp von mir aus der Praxis - wenn Du Dein Geld, oder wenigstens einen Teil davon ganz fix wiederkriegen kannst, dann bleib´ da am Ball - die ersten der Geschädigten haben evtl. noch Glück - danach wird vermutlich eine private Insolvenz folgen und dann kriegste vermutlich nur noch sehr sehr wenig - wahrscheinlich garnix!

Erst recht, wenn er am Ende nur eine Geldstrafe bekommt!

Allerdings könnte man ihm (oder seiner Freundin) rein informativ mitteilen, dass u.U. auch sein "Nachtatverhalten" im Sinne einer Schadenswiedergutmachung strafmildernd berücksichtigt werden KANN. (das aber bitte *ohne* (!!!)Aufforderung deswegen zu zahlen - sonst schrammst Du noch selber an einer Erpressung vorbei - aber die reine Information über diese Möglichkeit an sich ist unbedenklich!).

;O)

Good Luck!

Ernie

PS:

Wenn er den Account seiner Freundin nutzt(e), dann sollte diese auch zittern, denn das könnte Beihilfe oder sogar Mittäterschaft sein, je nachdem wieviel sie selber von den Machenschaften wirklich wußte und/oder zumindest duldete / bzw. billigend in Kauf nahm!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

@Ernie: so einige Sachen die du hier zur Sprache bringst, habe ich ein paar Post`s weiter hinten auch erklärt. 

Aber schön, das du es nochmals aufgreifst, das bringt vllt. einen etwas aufbrausenden in Zukunft betrogenen jungen Mann seine Impulsive Tat zu überdenken.

Tja, das Geld.. wenn seine Freundin mir das Geld nicht überweißt, kann ich es wohl abschreiben. Denn ich bin bisher der letzte Geschädigte... 

Aber: diese Sache ist von mir noch in sechs anderen Foren gepostet. In anderen Foren und Tackle-Börsen kümmern sich andere User darum. 
Er wird es schwer haben, nochmal diese Masche durchzuziehen...

Und wenn man sich mein letztes Posting mal langsam durchs Hirn wandern lässt... Er wird wohl in keinem Angelforum mehr einen Stich machen, dank der Möglichkeiten im WWW...
Jeder hinterlässt Spuren, die jederzeit gefunden und verfolgt werden können.
Nur ist der Typ zu dämlich das zu begreifen. Ich hatte vorgestern nur die Auktion und eine alte Adresse, die bei Ebay hinterlegt ist.
Und heute kenne ich seine momentane familiäre Situation, habe diverse Telefonnummern, den Namen seiner Freundin, E-Mail-Adressen von beiden und seine derzeitige Wohn-Adresse. 
Obwohl, die vom Klingelpütz müßte ich mir noch raussuchen...:vik:
Und das habe ich alles auf vollkommen legalen Wegen herrausgefunden dank verschiedener Suchmaschinen und der Postings in den Foren.


----------



## colognecarp (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Mich hat vor kurzem jemand anonüm über Icq angeschrieben, nick name war muhli, der wollte mir auch ein Haufen takel andrehen. 
Ich befürchte das es sich um die besagte Person handeln könnte, mir ist die Sache schon zimlich komisch vorgekommen und bin nicht darauf eingegangen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Nein, das war nicht die gleiche Person - ich habe den User mal bei ICQ gesucht.

Allerdings habe ich schon Meldungen bekommen, das bei anderen Foren sich auch ein paar User rumteiben, die auf diese Art abzocken.

Leider kann man sich nicht wirksam gegen solche Stinkstiefel schützen. Einzig die Angelforen könnten etwas tun. In dem sie in den Forenregeln vorschreiben, das z.Bsp. ein klar erkennbares Bild und der richtige Name hochgeladen werden muß. In einigen Karpfenforen ist das lange gang und gäbe...
Auch das man erst nach und nach für verschiedene Forenteile freigeschaltet wird.

Oder das durch andere User angeklickt werden kann, ob sie diesen User persönlich kennen usw ... So bleiben die User nicht mehr anonym und können sich hinter ihrem Account verstecken.

Im übrigen ist "mein" Spezl hier schon einige Zeit gesperrt...Ich weiß nicht warum und welchen Usernamen er hier hatte, das können nur die Mod`s und Admin`s beantworten.
Aber, wie in meinem Startpost geschrieben, habe ich einige Daten von ihm. Wenn sich hier noch Betrogende User befinden die noch KEINE Anzeige erstattet haben und Infos benötigen, einfach PN an mich...


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Oder das durch andere User angeklickt werden kann, ob sie diesen User persönlich kennen usw ... So bleiben die User nicht mehr anonym und können sich hinter ihrem Account verstecken.
> .



Hi,
ja , würde ich auch befürworten , ist ja nicht schwer diese Option hier einzubauen, bringt zumindest etwas mehr Sicherheit#6

Kenne ich aus einem anderen Forum auch , das hat allerdings so gar nichts mit Angeln zu tun :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Wie gesagt, das müßten die Admins machen...

Und an die gleich mal die Bitte: könnt ihr nicht einen Thread mit einer Umfrage starten, um zu testen ob die User vom AB das annehmen würden? Außerdem könnte man da ja diesen Fall hier verlinken, damit die User wissen wie die Sache zustande gekommen ist.

Wie gesagt, verschiedene Karpfenforen machen es ja vor, das es geht...
Und ein weiterer Vorteil: man hat als Betreiber einer HP viel weniger Angst davor, das ein User ein Urheberrechtlich geschützten Avantar hochlädt...
Sicherlich ist es mit Arbeit verbunden, bietet aber Sicherheit für uns alle und vermeidet vllt. den ein oder anderen Betrugsfall und die damit verbundene Arbeit.

Eine Usererkennung über die Post halte ich für die sicherste Art, ist aber wohl für ein Angelforum zuviel verlangt und würde auch die Anmeldung von neuen User unnötig komplizieren.

Auch halte ich es für Sinnvoll, einen Bereich zu eröffnen, wo User vor solchen Betrügern warnen können bzw. wo man nachschauen kann, ob ein Betrüger in einem anderen Forum sein Unwesen getrieben hat.
Ist zwar auch riskant, da auch falsche Beschuldigungen gepostet werden können. So etwas lässt sich aber reletiv einfach aufklären...

Hier noch ein kleines Update zu dem Fall: auf Carphunters-Germany.de nannte er sich "rheinman07". Auch hier ist eine Anzeige erstattet, der Schaden beträgt 400€. In diesem Fall würde ein Jugendlicher betrogen. Das wiegt doppelt so schwer in meinen Augen...


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Naja - versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, aber gerade solche Betrüger haben es oft nicht schwer, weil die Leute zu gierig sind und nicht skeptisch genug an vermeintlich "tolle" Angebote rangehen.

Wenn mir z.B. einer eine Wahnsinns Shimano & Sportex usw- Kombi für einen Bruchteil des Neupreises anbietet, dann werde ich generell mißtrauisch.

Wenn das Angebot unrealistisch gut klingt, dann ist meistens etwas faul!!!

Niemand verkauft etwas für einen kleinen Bruchteil des Preises, wenn er problemlos mehr dafür kriegen könnte.(entweder sind die Sachen dann vom Laster gefallen, oder nicht existent - beides nicht schwer zu erahnen).

Und so schnappt die Betrüger - Masche wegen der Gier der Käufer dann zu!

*Natürlich entschuldigt das in keiner Weise sein Handeln, jedoch gehören immer 2 zu so einem Betrug und ich frage mich oft, warum bei den Geschädigten nicht die Warnglocken angegangen sind, wenn der Deal einfach "zu gut" geklungen hat???*

Generell fällt es mir schwer, hochpreisiges gebrauchtes Tackle zu kaufen, OHNE es vorher gesehen und in die Hand genommen zu haben!

Natürlich ist ER der Böse, aber etwas mehr Vorsicht ist gerade im Internet angesagt, finde ich!

Die Gier wird dabei dann vielen zum Verhängnis und gerade damit verdienen solche bösen Buben ihr Geld (man muß sich nur anschauen, wieviele Leute bei den I-phones-zum Schnäppchenpreis geschädigt wurden - sie überwiesen Geld, ohne zu reflektieren, ob dieser Preis überhaupt realistisch ist....das waren Tausende Geschädigte!).

Nur mal so als Anregung !

Oft liegt auch gewissermaßen eine Art Mitverschulden vor, weil die Leute zu gutgläubig handeln und jeder meint, ausgerechnet er mache das Mega-Schnäppchen!!!

Ernie


----------



## fantazia (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Nein, das war nicht die gleiche Person - ich habe den User mal bei ICQ gesucht.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich schon Meldungen bekommen, das bei anderen Foren sich auch ein paar User rumteiben, die auf diese Art abzocken.
> 
> ...


Moin,

also davon halte ich nix.Ausserdem wie will man das überprüfen?Kannst ja einfach ein fremdes Foto und falschen Namen angeben.Klar man könnte das über Ausweiss machen wie in manchen Foren bin mir aber sicher das die Mehrzahl das 
nicht möchte.Ich bin auch eher lieber "Anonym" unterwegs.Möchte es einfach nicht das mein Bild+Name öffentlich im Internet zu finden ist.


----------



## stefansdl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Erstmal Hut ab welchen Aufwand du betreibst um den Täter ausfindig bzw. hinter Gitter zu bringen. Davon können sie einige eine scheibe abschneiden. 

Um nochmal zum Selbstschutz zurückzukommen.
Ich persönlich würde bei Ebay nur über PayPal zahlen oder per Nachnahme. Denn lieber investiere ich die paar Euros für eine Nachnamegebühr, anstatt nachher mit leeren Händen dazustehen. Und sollte sich der Verkäufer strickt gegen eine Nachnahmezahlung weigern, würde es mich schon stutzig machen. Also immer Augen auf beim Eierkauf.:vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Erstmal Hut ab welchen Aufwand du betreibst um den Täter ausfindig bzw. hinter Gitter zu bringen. Davon können sie einige eine scheibe abschneiden.
> 
> Um nochmal zum Selbstschutz zurückzukommen.
> Ich persönlich würde bei Ebay nur über PayPal zahlen oder per Nachnahme. Denn lieber investiere ich die paar Euros für eine Nachnahmegebühr, anstatt nachher mit leeren Händen dazustehen. Und sollte sich der Verkäufer strickt gegen eine Nachnahmezahlung weigern, würde es mich schon stutzig machen. Also immer Augen auf beim Eierkauf.:vik:


 
Dann laßt uns doch mal realistisch überlegen, wie eine Nachnahme an der Tür von Statten geht....!

Also mit der Nachnahme ist das auch so eine Sache - oder läßt Du den Paketmann ernsthaft solange vor Deiner Tür stehen, bis Du das Paket geöffnet und gründlich untersucht hast???

...ich vermute mal, dass der Paketmann Dich das Paket nicht einmal öffnen läßt, bevor er den Betrag nicht erst kassiert hat und Du den Empfang bestätigt hast!

Sollte ein böser Mensch Dir also ein (u.U. leeres) Paket schicken, wird es zu 99,9 % so laufen, dass Du den Betrag entrichtest, um das Paket überhaupt zu erhalten - dann erst kannst Du es überprüfen und wenn Du Fehler feststellst, ist der Paketmann schon weitergefahren und / oder rückt die Kohle nicht mehr heraus, weil er das nach Übergabe des Paketes auch garnicht mehr darf!

Somit hast Du bei der Nachnahme de facto auch die Kohle bezahlt und mußt Dich mit sämtlichen rechtlichen Einwänden an den Absender der Nachnahme wenden, was auf´s Gleiche rauskommt!

Der Paketmann ist nicht Dein Ansprechpartner, wenn im Paket minderwertige Dinge sind, oder die falschen Dinge oder garnichts drin ist - er will, kann und darf sich nicht damit auseinandersetzen, ob die Ware dem enspricht, was Du beim Absender bestellt oder gekauft hast!

Böse Betrüger würden also auch so ihr Geld kriegen, wenn sie leere Pakete verschicken, oder Pakete mit Bohnenstangen statt Angeln drin!

Paypal u.ä. scheint mir der Einzige effektive Schutz bei Internet-Käufen zu sein!

Ernie


----------



## stefansdl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Tja Ernie...das liegt ja an jedem selbst...dein Recht ist es das Paket auf ordnungsgemäßen Zusant zu kontrollieren.Und ich kann auch nur jedem dazu raten dies zu tu, sollte er ein Privatkauf insb. mit gebrauchter Ware machen.Ihr sichert euch selbst damit ab.

Per Nachname zwingst du aber erstmal den Verkäufer ein Paket loszuschicken. Somit bleibt das Geld bis Wareneingang in deiner Geldbörse.Denn die meisten Ebaybetrüger schicken ja garnicht erst ein Paket raus.Sollte dann wirklich nur Bohnenstangen anstatt der besagten Angelausrüstung drin sein. Dann ist das schon arglistige Täuschung. Das trauen sich wohl nur wenige. Ich habe davon bisher noch nicht gehört. Allenfalls das die Ware nicht so war wie beschrieben. Mache ich ein Privatkauf bei Ebay dann nur Paypal oder Nachname.


----------



## Tino (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, aber gerade solche Betrüger haben es oft nicht schwer, weil die Leute zu gierig sind und nicht skeptisch genug an vermeintlich "tolle" Angebote rangehen.
> 
> Wenn mir z.B. einer eine Wahnsinns Shimano & Sportex usw- Kombi für einen Bruchteil des Neupreises anbietet, dann werde ich generell mißtrauisch.
> 
> ...




Genau so siehts aus.
Es gehören immer zwei dazu:der der be$chei$$t und der der im gewissen Sinne be$schi$$en werden will, weil er meint nen Haufen Geld zu sparen.
Mal ehrlich,leichter gehts nicht wenn Leute mehrere Hundert € einfach so  überweisen.Da stehen solche Betrüger händereibend auf der Matte.

Das mach ich nur bei renomierten Internetgeschäften.


Bald steht die Bürgerwehr und jeder beäugt jeden misstrauisch von der  Seite.

Dreht mal nicht durch nur weil einige dunkle Gestalten in Foren ihr  Unwesen treiben.
Das gibt und hat es gegeben.Das ist nicht neu, das Betrüger im NET ihr Unwesen treiben.

*Das weiss man das es solche Spitzbuben gibt.*

Beim angeln wurden auch leider schon Leute wegen ihrer Ausrüstung überfallen.
Will man die Nichtangler jetzt nicht mehr an die Gewässer lassen? Oder Ausweiskontrollen am Ufer?
Könnte ja jemand dabei sein der böses im Schilde führt.

Selbst wenn man mit Ausweiskopie ins Forum nur reinkommt, gibt es auch Wege dieses zu manipulieren oder zu umgehen.
Ergo ist man nicht schlauer oder geschützter als vorher.

Das eigene Misstrauen sollte schon der beste Schutz sein.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Tja Ernie...das liegt ja an jedem selbst...dein Recht ist es das Paket auf ordnungsgemäßen Zusant zu kontrollieren.Und ich kann auch nur jedem dazu raten dies zu tu, sollte er ein Privatkauf insb. mit gebrauchter Ware machen.Ihr sichert euch selbst damit ab.
> 
> Per Nachname zwingst du aber erstmal den Verkäufer ein Paket loszuschicken. Somit bleibt das Geld bis Wareneingang in deiner Geldbörse.Denn die meisten Ebaybetrüger schicken ja garnicht erst ein Paket raus.Sollte dann wirklich nur Bohnenstangen anstatt der besagten Angelausrüstung drin sein. Dann ist das schon arglistige Täuschung. Das trauen sich wohl nur wenige. Ich habe davon bisher noch nicht gehört. Allenfalls das die Ware nicht so war wie beschrieben. Mache ich ein Privatkauf bei Ebay dann nur Paypal oder Nachname.


 
Ich finde die Frage interessant, ob man eine Nachnahme vor dem Öffnen zahlen muß und u.U. sein Geld dann wiederbekommt oder sogar ohne zu zahlen überprüfen darf!?

Habe diese Fragen mal per E-mail der Post gestellt und werde deren verbindliche Antwort hier posten!

Denn ich weiß (trotz meines abgeschlossenen Jura-Studiums) wirklich nicht, welche Rechte ich als Empfänger einer Nachnahme bei deren Annahme tatsächlich so ganz genau habe, um mich vor Betrügern zu schützen !!!

...ich bin gespannt!

Ernie


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

@Stefan: danke für die Blumen. Warum ich das mache ist ganz einfach gesagt. Ich lasse mich nicht gerne übers Ohr hauen. Zumal ich seit Mitte Dezember wg. dem Wetter "Zwangsurlaub" habe und mein Geld nicht auf der Strasse finde. 
Außerdem hat der Kerl auch Jugendliche betrogen, die ja bekanntlicherweise nur Taschengeld bzw. eine Ausbildungsvergütung haben. Und bei so etwas schwillt mir der Kamm...

Noch ein Update: er war auf insgesammt vier Angelforen registriert und hat da seine Masche abgezogen (AB, CHG, Cipro und KS). Er ist mittlerweile überall gesperrt. 

Außerdem habe ich von einem weiteren geschädigten Ebay-Nutzer erfahren. 

Alle mir bekannte Daten sind an die für meine Anzeige zuständige Polizeidienstelle weitergeleitet worden und werden zu den bisherigen Ermittlungsergebnissen bei der SA Köln zusammengefasst.


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Moin,

das ist ja der Hammer....kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....


Jedenfalls wenn ich lese er ist Mietnomade usw,.... wirst du keinen einzigen Cent sehen,er wird wohl arbeitslos sein dann ist sowieso nichts zu holen (900€ müssen Ihm bleibn,hat er ein Kind sinds sogar an die 1,2K€ also kriegste in so nem Fall auch nichts wenn er arbeitet))und wenns Ihm zu hart wird geht er aufs Landratsamt und meldet Privat Insolvenz an dann habt Ihr euer Geld sowieso gesehen.

Einzigste was man dadurch eventuell erreicht das er durch eben solche Sachen schon vorbestraft ist und eventuell n Jährchen oder 2 dafür in Bau geht,aber mehr wird nicht drin sein,aber das weißt du OP bestimmt selber,das wärs mir aber Wert,wenn ich schon mein Geld nicht kriege soll er wenigstens Ärger kriegen das knallt!!!


Wenn ich solche Sachen lesen vonwegen in die Fresse hauen,kann ich euch mal was erzählen was mein bester Freund damals mit 18 gemacht hat....war auch ein Kumpel von uns der jeden und jede abgezockt hat (kriege Heute noch 3,2K DM) bis uns vorallem meinem besten Freund der Kragen platzte und Ihm in ner Disco eins überzog.......die Drecksau legte sich natürlich hin,wartete bis die Security da war und hat Ihn dann dreckig ausgelacht hat und noch gemeint er bräuchte sowieso ein neues Auto das würde er Ihm ja jetzt bezahlen..................

Ende der Geschichte war mein Freund seine Eltern haben ne eigene Firma wo er selbst arbeitetete und er musste für das gebrochene Nasenbein 2,5K € bezahlen(bei Selbstjustiz wird oft übelst bestraft auch bei Ersttätern)...und die Drecksau fuhr tatsächlich ein halbes Jahr später mit nem neuen gebrauchten rum und bedankte sich noch ganz dreckig für die 2,5 Riesen......

Naja war halt Jung und Dumm......soviel zum Thema auf die Fresse schlagen egal obs draußen Dunkel ist oder nicht die Polzei und der Typ sind auch nicht doof und können eins und eins zusammenzählen.....


----------



## stefansdl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage interessant, ob man eine Nachnahme vor dem Öffnen zahlen muß und u.U. sein Geld dann wiederbekommt oder sogar ohne zu zahlen überprüfen darf!?
> 
> Habe diese Fragen mal per E-mail der Post gestellt und werde deren verbindliche Antwort hier posten!
> 
> ...




Da bin ich ebenfalls gespannt...aber ich bin mir sicher das es so ist...normalerweise müßtest du jedes Paket ob Nachname oder versicherte Sendung auf richtigen Inhalt bzw. ob nichts defekt ist kontrollieren. Denn die Post haftet ja dafür. Denn wenn du das Paket erst zuhause öffnest und siehst das etwa kaputt gegangen ist. Dann haftet der Zusteller (Post)  nicht mehr.


----------



## stefansdl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

An die Moderation..kann man den Beitrag vom Welsstipper löschen?...so ein Schwachsinn#q#q#q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Die von stefandl erhobene Bitte unterscheibe ich mit.

@Welsstipper: ich gehe mal davon aus, das du alle Beiträge durchgelesen hast. Dann rufe dir bitte das hier nochmals in Erinnerung:

Ich möchte euch nochmals darum bitten, keine Postings im Bezug auf Gewalttaten dem Betrüger gegenüber zu verfassen.

Es laufen hier polizeiliche Ermittlungen und der Stinkstiefel kann solche Foreneinträge auch ganz schnell zu seinem Vorteil nutzen.

Außerdem bist du schon verdammt nahe daran, eine Straftat zuzugeben.. Ein findiger Anwalt kann dir da schnell einen Strick draus drehen...
Aber das weißt du ja bestimmt.
Vor allem wenn du dir den Beitrag von Knigge mal vornimmst, erkennst du wo so ein Blödsinn enden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Haben wir selbstverständlich gelöscht....
Aufrufe zur Selbstjustiz gehen erstmal gar nicht bei uns, zum zweiten - wie asphaltmonster ja schon anmerkte - muss man hier User immer wieder vor sich selber beschützen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion!!

Vor allem denke ich mal, das die Behörden hier schon mitlesen... Ich habe ja alle Infos weitergegeben.


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

@stefansdl:

Also - die Post hat natürlich noch nicht geantwortet, aber der Paketmann meines Vertrauens hat gerade ein Paket hier vorbeigebracht und er meinte,

dass man nicht berechtigt sein, VOR Bezahlung und Quittierung des Empfangs ein Nachnahmepaket zu öffnen - er auch nicht warten müsse, bis der Empfänger den Inhalt gecheckt hat.

Lediglich bei äußerlich sichtbaren massiven Transportschäden am Karton würde er hergehen und warten, da für Transportschäden sein Unternehmen hafte, jedoch natürlich nicht (und das leuchtet mir ein!) für den Inhalt des Pakets, bzw. dafür, dass etwas im Paket sei, oder das der Inhalt richtig und vollständig usw. sei!

Also - wird man sich durch den Versand per Nachnahme auch nicht wirkungsvoll vor Betrug schützen können, da man erst zahlt und der Paketmann mit dem Inhalt des Paketes nichts am Hut hat!

Offensichtliche Transportschäden scheinen die einzige Ausnahme zu sein, die ggf. mal gemacht wird!

Ernie


----------



## stefansdl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

hm...dann hatte ich wohl bissher immer einen kulanten Postboten


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Sei froh!

;O)

E.


----------



## hotabych (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @stefansdl:
> 
> Also - die Post hat natürlich noch nicht geantwortet, aber der Paketmann meines Vertrauens hat gerade ein Paket hier vorbeigebracht und er meinte,
> 
> ...



völlig korrekt in allen Punkten#6

MfG


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

hatten wir auch schon mal: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2635903#post2635903


----------



## NoFear (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





@ Knigge007
privat insolvents ist bei straftaten wie Betrug nicht möglich. Soll heißen wenn er wegen betrugs verurteilt wurde oder strafverfahren gegen ihn laufen wird seinem antrag auf Privatinsolvenz nicht stattgegeben.:vik:
Da hat der Gesetzgeber einmal mit gedacht...



mfg Michael


----------



## Torsten85 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Hallo...auch ich wurde von dem besagten betrogen...Habe Delkims gekauft..:Anzeige läuft schon...mal schauen was bei raus kommt...


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

So einen Mist hört man heutzutage viel zu oft... Betrügereien überall (Mietnomaden,Ebay Betrüger usw.)
Man ist einfach nirgendwo mehr sicher und alle wollen nur Dein "bestes" Dein Geld......

Echt traurig .....
Aber Gewalt ist da definitiv keine Lösung.

Der kriegt schon was er verdient


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



cren schrieb:


> So einen Mist hört man heutzutage viel zu oft... Betrügereien überall (Mietnomaden,Ebay Betrüger usw.)
> Man ist einfach nirgendwo mehr sicher und alle wollen nur Dein "bestes" Dein Geld......
> 
> Echt traurig .....
> ...



Und genau deshalb ist es wichtig den Verstand bei Geschäften einzuschalten und nicht nur dass vermeidliche Schnäppchen zu sehen. Bei unsichern Zahlungsmethoden das Risiko abschätzen und wenn man doch will den Verlust mit einkalkulieren. 

Dann kommen auf 100 unsicher Geschäfte eben 5-10 Nieten über die man sich nicht unbedingt ärgern muß weil die Rechnung für einen selbst aufgegangen ist....das ganze Leben ist ein Spiel und wir sind nur die Kandidaten(Kunden|supergri).

Ärgerlicher ist es wenn man einfach mal auf ein eiziges Geschäft hofft und dieses daneben geht, da ist der Ärger dann halt größer....

Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass hier Beamte deshalb die Foren laufend durchforsten und den beschriebenen Aufwand betreiben. Das will ich nicht glauben da ich bei vielen Fällen bei Ebay mitgewirkt habe und es ganz anders kennengelernt habe und die Fälle um das 10 bis 100 fache größer waren.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Sie durchforsten nicht laufend die Foren... in diesem Fall werden sie das wohl tun zur Beweissicherung. Sie haben seine Zugangsdaten bzw. diese müssen vom Betreiber den ermittelden Behörden zur Verfügung gestellt werden


----------



## Bungo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Mir gings vor Jahren auch mal so.
120€. Ebay Account war mittlerweile verschwunden.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich kaufte hatter er um die 300 positive und keine negative Bewertungen in 1 Jahr. Dann hat er wohl extrem viele Sachen gleichzeitig angeboten, viele Leute haben gekauft und dann wollte er verschwinden Ich konnte dann über mehrere Stationen die Adresse rausfinden. 
Wir sind dann hingefahren und haben ihn "gestellt" da er eine falsche Adresse angegeben hat war er sehr erstaunt.
Es gab Diskussionen und dann bekam ich zum Erstaunen mein Geld.
Der Kerl hatte sicherlich mehrere Betrogen, aber da ich mein Geld hatte habe ich mir alles weitere erspart.


Mir sind aber merhere solcher Fälle bekannt, auch aus privatem Umfeld.
Maximal 10% kamen mal dabei rum, bei den meisten gar nix.

Und keine Privatinsolvenz bei Betrug... lächerliche Regelung, kann fast nie angewendet werden. Ihm muss Vorsatz nachgewiesen werden, nichtmal grobe Fahrlässigkeit zählt.
Und das kann man so drehen... und er muss nicht beweisen dass er nicht vorsätzlich gehandelt hat, sondern die Staatsanwaltschaft muss beweisen, dass er vorsätzlich gehandelt hat. Und das ist wenn keine Unterlagen mehr da sind fast unmöglich.

Von daher anzeigen und das Geld abhaken. Wenn doch was kommt kann man sich freuen.


----------



## LocalPower (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nix für ungut , erinnert mich an meine früheren CB-Funk Zeiten , viele wollten kommen , sehr wenige waren bei mir , keiner wollte ein zweites mal vorbei kommen :q
> Gruß Udo
> ps. es gibt andere Möglichkeiten mit solch Typen abzurechnen



#6 ROFL...hast mit deinem 50W Verstärker alle "weggedrückt" und alle wollten sie dich kreuzpeilen und dir die Antenne vom Dach holen und Schlimmeres? :q

Das waren noch Zeiten...mit ner DV27 aufm Auto auf den Großen Inselsberg (Thüringen) gefahren und schöön DX´t :k Alter Schwede das auch schon wieder 17 Jahre her |uhoh:


----------



## NoFear (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

[QUOTE
Und keine Privatinsolvenz bei Betrug... lächerliche Regelung, kann fast nie angewendet werden. Ihm muss Vorsatz nachgewiesen werden, nichtmal grobe Fahrlässigkeit zählt.
Und das kann man so drehen... und er muss nicht beweisen dass er nicht vorsätzlich gehandelt hat, sondern die Staatsanwaltschaft muss beweisen, dass er vorsätzlich gehandelt hat. Und das ist wenn keine Unterlagen mehr da sind fast unmöglich.

Von daher anzeigen und das Geld abhaken. Wenn doch was kommt kann man sich freuen.[/QUOTE]


So lange die Ermittlungen noch laufen wird sein antrag abgelehnt ebenso wenn er rechtskräftig verurteilt ist und zahlen muss.


----------



## Lupus (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Ich bin sehr gespannt was dabei am Ende herauskommt und ich hoffe das das Monster am Ball bleibt!! Leider dauern solche Verfahren oft sehr sehr lange...Kumpel von mir hat seine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung jetzt bereist im dritten Jahr laufen.....und der wartet immer noch auf sein Schmerzensgeld!

Ich persönlich würde esbegrüßen wenn man einerseits mehr Sicherheit genießen könnte andererseits möchte ich auch in einem gewissen Umfang anonym bleiben! Nicht weil ich ien böser Bube bin sondern weil ich z.B. jobbedingt nicht möchte das all meine Posts oder Bilder etc für jederman zugänglich sind...ich möchte halt nicht von der Klientel mit der ich arbeite überall gefunden werden.
Mit diesem Probelmchen werde ich wohl auch nicht alleine stehen! Welcher: Richter, Staatsanwalt, Justizbeamte, Polizist, Lehrer, Finanzbeamter, Sozialarbeiter, Politiker, Arbeitnehmer (der seinen Job mal wechseln möchte) möchte mit einem großen Teil seiner Freizeitgestaltung in dieser Art öffentlich umgehen???

Ein Polizist möchte wohl kaum sagen an welchem Tümpel er Nachts alleine hockt, damit man sich bei ihm für die letzte Anzeige bedanken kann....
Und auch nicht jeder Arbeitnehmer möchte das sein zukünftiger Chef lesen kann wie viele Nächte er am Wasser verbracht hat....

Trotzdem wäre es sehr wünschenswert die Sicherheit in den Foren zu erhöhen!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



NoFear schrieb:


> [QUOTE
> Und keine Privatinsolvenz bei Betrug... lächerliche Regelung, kann fast nie angewendet werden. Ihm muss Vorsatz nachgewiesen werden, nichtmal grobe Fahrlässigkeit zählt.




Er war/ist mind. in vier Foren angemeldet und hat es da überall auf die gleiche Masche getrieben, teilweise sogar Zeitgleich bei mehreren Usern. So konnten die Admins garnicht reagieren.
Dazu kommt noch die Sache mit Ebay....

Wenn das mal kein Vorsatz ist....Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Gerichtsverhandlung. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein...


----------



## capper0911 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe eure postings jetzt mal alle nachgelesen, und ich kann leider aus eigener Erfahrung auch nur dazu raten diese Leute anzuzeigen. Ich war selber vor einigen Jahren so ein ********* und Betrüger, und habe teuer dafür bezahlt. Ich habe aus finanzieller not heraus, auch Tackle an Leute verkauft, und habe das Tackle dann nicht an die Käufer verschickt.Ich bin dadurch von vielen Leuten angezeigt worden, und habe letzendlich teuer dafür bezahlen müssen. Mein Urteil war 2mal 4 Monate Haft ohne Bewährung. Und ich kann Euch sagen das es die größte ******* war, die ich in meinem Leben erlebt habe. Dazu kommt noch das man sich bei ebay oder auch anderen Plattformen, nirgends wo mehr anmelden darf bzw. kann. Und in dem Raum in dem ich Fische, ist es auch recht schwierig geworden. Durch die Haft, habe ich meine Arbeitstelle verloren, und noch einiges mehr. Ich bin jetzt noch dran alles zurück zubezahlen, und das alles weil ich begriffen habe, was ich für eine ******* gebaut habe. Ich hatte schon lange vor, mich in verschieden Foren öffentlich bei allen Usern zu entschuldigen, aber dieses wurde mir leidr durch die Admins verweigert. 
Also ich kann allen geschädigten nur Raten diese Leute Strafrechtlich zu verfolgen, damit Sie aus ihren Taten lernen. Ihr straft Sie damit mehr als mit irgend welchen androhung von Besuchen oder Schlägen. Mir wurde dieses auch desöfteren angedroht, aber gekommen ist nie jemand.

Also bleibt am Ball!!

Ich kann und möchte mich auch bei Euch nur in allerform entschuldigen, das es sowas eigentlich unter gleichgesinnten Karpfenfischern nicht geben darf, und nicht geben sollte. Uns Karpfenanglern wird das leben schon schwer genug gemacht.

So ich hoffe ich konnte Euch mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen ein wenig helfen.

P.S. sorry das ich meinen Namen nicht öffentlich nennen möchte, aber es wird die Zeit kommen, in der ich mich bei allen entschuldigen werde.


----------



## teddy88 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Wow des is ma n Wort!
Schön dass du was draus gelernt hast, jedoch die Art und Weise ist leider nicht so schön.

Hoffe auch du bleibst am Ball und packst es wieder zurück in n geregeltes, schuldenfreies Leben.

mfg ted


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Hhmm.... zweimal 4 Monate direkt ohne Bewährung... strenger Richter. Und eine Entschuldigung kann man auch an die Webmaster per E-Mail schicken, mit der Bitte sie zu veröffentlichen.

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber irgendwas kommt mir hier "spanisch" vor. Direkt dein erster Beitrag ist schon so eine Breitseite...


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



LocalPower schrieb:


> #6 ROFL...hast mit deinem 50W Verstärker alle "weggedrückt" und alle wollten sie dich kreuzpeilen und dir die Antenne vom Dach holen und Schlimmeres? :q



Hi,
 der alte Sommerkamp Kaffeewärmer mit nem  Zetagi Röhrenbrenner machte schon ordendlich Druck :vik:

@ asphaltmonster 
Gibt es denn jetzt eine Einigung ?
An den Typ kommst du ja im Moment nicht ran , aber wie siehts mit der Freundin aus ?
Möchte sie den Schaden denn so gering  wie möglich halten und mit den betrogenen Kunden eine Einigung finden ?

Gruß Udo


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Sie sagte mir, das sie mir den Kaufbetrag aus ihrer eigenen Tache zurücküberweisen will. Das soll nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag geschehen.
Als Begründung gibt sie an, des es der letzte Betrug war den er begangen hat und auch der kleinste Btrag. Somit wäre das auf jeden Fall mal vom Tisch.

Ob sie es wirklich macht... sagen wir mal so: ich wünsche es mir mal.
Aber daran glauben... nein, das nicht...

Warten wir es ab. Auf Fischhitparade ist auch ein "carphunter100" registriert und hat direkt am Anfang (hat keinen einzigen Eintrag geschrieben) Tackle angeboten und das auch recht massiv. 
Werde mal mit den Admins in Kontakt treten und mal die Daten abgleichen. Vllt. hat er da ja auch Bockmist gebaut....


----------



## Bassey (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Ich habe mal nen Ebaybetrüger gehabt, welcher gefälchte CD's verkauft hat. Als CD-Sammler sieht man das auf den ersten Blick und bei diesen schlechten Fälschungen sogar auf den zweiten...
Jedenfalls gab der Verkäufer REALE Kontaktdaten an, sogar die Absenderadresse stimmte... er rechnete wohl nicht damit, dass er auffliegen würde, aber da hat er die Rechnung nicht mit einem leidenschaftlichen Metal-Hörer gemacht, dem gerade die Sondereditionen und Digieditionen seiner Bands am Herzen liegen ^^

Ende vom Lied; Ich sendete alles, Kontodaten, Adresse und gefälschte CD an die Plattenfirma und stellte fest, dass der Verkäufer bereits mehrere 1000 CDs bei Ebay eingestellt hatte, wobei 90% vom besagter Plattenfirma gemanaged wurden, somit durfe sich der werte Herr auf ne saftige Anklage freuen.... Ihr wisst doch, nichts ist der Musikindustrie lieber als Fälscher die man fest nageln kann!


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Hallo!

Schick mir doch bitte per PN mal den Namen des Zeitgenossen und seiner Freundin! Bitte auch derzeitige Adresse. Wir suchen hier einen solchen Zeitgenossen, der einen Gerätehändler um ca. 3.000,--€ geprellt hat.
Sein Verbleib ist uns unbekannt.  Wäre hierfür dankbar, sollte es nicht die betreffende Person sein werde ich selbstverständlich stillschweigen bewahren.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Torsten85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Hallo...also ich habe am Freitag von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Köln Post bekommen. Es erwarten Ihnen anscheind jede Menge Strafen und ich bin tatsächlich kein Einzelfall....jedoch ist die betrogene menge bei mir nicht ohne und deswegen gehe ich der Sache auf jeden Fall nach....und wenn ich bis zum vollstreckbaren Titel gehe...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall auch durchziehen, wenn ich nicht vorher die Ware oder das Geld bekomme... Ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie die kommende Woche sich entwickelt.

Die Polizeit hatte mich die Woche noch angerufen wg. ein paar Infos. Da fragte mich der Bamte, ob ich inzwischen schon mein Geld oder die Ware bekommen habe. 
er sagte mir, ich möchte mich bitte sofort bei ihm melden, wenn dieser Fall eintritt.


----------



## allrounder11 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Sowas ist eine Sauerei.


Dem gehört der Ebay-Account gesperrt.


----------



## atja93 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Ich würde Sofort hin fahren und den Typen was auf die Fresse hauen...


wär ne gute idee, weist so paar kollegen mit nehmen die halten wache un du verboxxt ihn un dann keine zeugen keine beweise, #6#6#6#6 
und dann noch des geld mitnehmen:m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

atja93@ _*   Bitte keine eigenmächtigen Handlungen wie Besuche bei dem Betrüger oder sonstiges wie Drohanrufe!! Das gefährdet nur die Strafrechlichen Konsequenzen für diesen sauberen Herren.




dein komentar  ist zimlich überflüssig 
*_


----------



## Baddy89 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Die jungen Wilden hier^^

Gleich eins aufe Fresse hauen, nää nää.

Bin gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt. Ist aber gut über so eine Plattform über Betrüger informiert zu werden.

Werd mir beim nächsten eBay-Kauf erst einmal den Verkäufer genau unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## angelpfeife (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



atja93 schrieb:


> wär ne gute idee, weist so paar kollegen mit nehmen die halten wache un du verboxxt ihn un dann keine zeugen keine beweise, #6#6#6#6
> und dann noch des geld mitnehmen:m


Das will ich sehn|bigeyes. Ich mein der sitzt ja in U-Haft was das mit den fehlenden Zeugen wol recht schwierig macht:m


----------



## Knigge007 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Das will ich sehn|bigeyes. Ich mein der sitzt ja in U-Haft was das mit den fehlenden Zeugen wol recht schwierig macht:m




Im Knast getraut sich keiner jemanden zu verpfeiffen.....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug beim Tackle-Verkauf im Raum Köln*

Kurzes Update: Er ist nach drei Tagen wieder aus der U-Haft entlassen worden, fragt sich nur wie llange er draußen bleibt.

Mittlerweile hat sich noch ein Betrogender User vom Carp-Area-Forum aus Österreich bei mir gemeldet. Da ging es um
Delkim txi-pPurple zu €340,-inkl. Versand. Das Geld wurde am 29/01 überwiesen... Also zu der Zeit, wo schon einiges passiert war.


----------

